# great product ideas in history



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 27, 2011)

This seems like a great product...I would buy one.
 Wonder why it never took off???


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2011)

Handerpants


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## carobran (Nov 28, 2011)

i wonder what level of boredom you have to reach to come up with this stuff ??[8|][8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## carobran (Nov 28, 2011)

pleaes keep posting this stuff^^^^............it makes me feel smarter[8|][8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 29, 2011)

THat radioactive water is such a hoax ... it cured 000 cases of old age. What good is it?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Matt,

 Have'ya seen this flavor lately? Gotta brush vigorously after a double dip cone...


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 29, 2011)

The eye protector for chickens isnt a bad idea. They arent too smart and often dont watch where they are going when in a hurry... a lot like my kid.


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 30, 2011)

There are situations when an asbestos table pad could come in handy as well; 



> The Roman Emperor Charlemagne, reportedly used an asbestos tablecloth to  convince some barbarian guests that he had supernatural powers.  In a  well-known story, Charlemagne demonstrated his "powers" by throwing the  asbestos tablecloth into a fire, and then pulling it out without any  singe marks.


 
 I also believe that the Chinese made detachable asbestos sleeves, to be burned and thus cleaned after getting soiled or stained by foodstuffs.



 I've wanted one of these since seeing it several years ago featured on this very interesting website: http://periodictable.com/Elements/090/index.html








> Radithor was a patent medicine (snake oil) that is a well known example of radioactive quackery. It consisted of triple distilled water containing at a minimum 1 microcurie (37 kBq) each of the radium 226 and 228 isotopes.  Radithor was manufactured from 1918 to 1928 by the Bailey Radium Laboratories, Inc., of East Orange, New Jersey. The owner of the company and head of the laboratories was listed as Dr. William J. A. Bailey, a dropout from Harvard College, who was not a medical doctor. It was advertised as "A Cure for the Living Dead" as well as "Perpetual Sunshine".  Eben Byers died from Radithor radiation poisoning in 1932.  The The Wall Street Journal wrote an article called "*The Radium Water Worked Fine Until His Jaw Came Off*". Byer's death led to the strengthening of the Food and Drug Administration's powers and the demise of most radiation quack cures.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> The eye protector for chickens isnt a bad idea. They arent too smart and often dont watch where they are going when in a hurry... a lot like my kid.


 The eye covers were made with red glass because chickens have a taste for blood, if another chicken was bleeding for some reason the other chickens would peck it to death trying to drink the blood. The glasses were made so that everything looked red to them and was meant to stop them from pecking any bleeding birds to death. They made millions of these glasses...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 30, 2011)

> The glasses were made so that everything looked red to them


 
 wouldnt that make the chickens see blood everywhere and become crazed chicken killing machines? Sounds cool in theory...


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Perhaps the most unusual product is National's Chicken Sunglasses. These small glasses with red lenses were designed to be held on the chicken's beak with a cotter pin through the nostrils of the bird. As a cannibalistic animal, chickens are provoked by the sight of blood and will peck at each other, eventually killing off much of the flock. These red lenses prevented chickens from seeing the red blood and calmed their behavior.   These have not been manufactured for many years and we do not have any available for sale.  These glasses are now considered a collector's item. 



 from here... http://www.nationalband.com/nbtcohis.htm


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## surfaceone (Dec 1, 2011)

Dog Ear Protector (US 4233942)

This invention provides a device for protecting the ears of animals, especially long-haired dogs, from becoming soiled by the animal's food while the animal is eating. The tubular shaped devices would contain and protect the animal's ears, and another piece to position the tubes and animal's ears away from its mouth and food while it is eating.


----------

